# الاقسام المريخية > منتدي التوثيق >  >  مناسبة الصورة (مسابقة)

## مرهف

*أذكر مناسبة الصورة



*

----------


## مرهف

*
*

----------


## jafaros

*مباراة  غضب الصفوة ......نهائي كاس السودان ...... الزعيم يسحق الجلافيط بهدفي هنو وراجي ....... يلا يدك علي الالف ريال سرييييييع
                        	*

----------


## مرتضي دياب

*مباراة كاس السودان هنو وراجي 
*

----------


## ود البقعة

*مباراة الشفتنه ويوم الرجال
*

----------


## ابولين

*مبارة الردع والتآديب للجلافيط وهدفي هنو وراجي 0 يلا يا ريس اسرع و رسل رقم كرت شحن ابو 300ههههههه
*

----------


## مرهف

*مباراة كانت من أجمل مباريات الزعيم في السنين الأخيرة
لعب وغيرة وبسالة والكل ادي دوره داخل الميدان اللاعبين وفي المدرجات الجماهير
وفي الاعمدة الصحفيين فكان النتاج قهراً لقزم العرضة شمال بداخل ملعبه 
كانت ايام سعيدة ربي ومناي تعيدا













ح












*

----------


## مرهف

*









*

----------


## عجبكو

*يا سلام يا رب عيد الايام تاني يا رب 

*

----------


## عثمان خالد عثمان

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة عجبكو
					

يا سلام يا رب عيد الايام تاني يا رب 




باذن الله ستعود ..
                        	*

----------


## عثمان خالد عثمان

*هنو و 
راجم ا لثواني ... راجم
                        	*

----------


## الرايقة

*تحياتي
احلي مباراة واحلي موعد كان للكاس 
وبصراحة انا كروجر لله كده كنت برتاح ليه
احبك يازعيم
*

----------


## مناوي

*حبه يا لعاااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا  اااب 

افتقدنااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااك وبشده كمااااان 
*

----------


## KOLA MOHAMMED

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة الرايقة
					

تحياتي
احلي مباراة واحلي موعد كان للكاس 
وبصراحة انا كروجر لله كده كنت برتاح ليه
احبك يازعيم



 
22222222222222222222222
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*مباراة عودة الشفوت المريخاب للشفتنه وبشتنة الهلالاب
احلى مباراة للمريخ في السنوات الاخيرة

*

----------

